# Abkürzung  der Ruten.



## Neuer--Angler (17. Mai 2012)

Hi Jungs!
Hat einer von euch die Abkürzungen für die einzelnen Ruten!

"Pilk" "Surf" usw. was gibts noch?


----------



## Ein_Angler (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: Abkürzung  der Ruten.*

Ich weiss nicht worfauf du hinaus willst, aber das sind keine Abkürzungen! Eine Pilkrute ist eine Pilkrute und surf ist english und heisst Brandung. Ist es jetzt eine Abkürzung nur weil man die "Rute" im Namen weglässt? OK MeFo ist eine Abkürzung!


----------



## Neuer--Angler (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: Abkürzung  der Ruten.*

Nein so Erbsenzählerisch habe ich die Sache nicht betrachtet ;-).
Es ging einfach darum, dass ich in der Prüfung mit den Begriffen die einzelnen Ruten leichter unterscheiden könnte.

Ich weiss nämlich immernoch keinen nenneswerten Punkt der die Grundrute bei Aal einen wesentlichen Unterschied zur Hechtrute aufweist.

Lerne halt leider nur mit Software und da steht für beide Ruten 40-80 Gr Wurfgewicht und die Längen sind im Programm leider fast identisch.

ALSO WIE UNTERSCHEIDE ICH DIE BEIDEN IN DER PRÜFUNG??


----------



## Anglero (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: Abkürzung  der Ruten.*

Warum schenkst Du meiner PM denn keinen Glauben? 
30 cm Längenunterschied halte ich schon für einen wesentlichen Unterschied. Ich denke mir das ja nicht einfach aus. 



Neuer--Angler schrieb:


> Nein so Erbsenzählerisch habe ich die Sache nicht betrachtet ;-).
> Es ging einfach darum, dass ich in der Prüfung mit den Begriffen die einzelnen Ruten leichter unterscheiden könnte.
> 
> Ich weiss nämlich immernoch keinen nenneswerten Punkt der die Grundrute bei Aal einen wesentlichen Unterschied zur Hechtrute aufweist.
> ...


----------



## Ein_Angler (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: Abkürzung  der Ruten.*



Neuer--Angler schrieb:


> Nein so Erbsenzählerisch habe ich die Sache nicht betrachtet ;-).
> Es ging einfach darum, dass ich in der Prüfung mit den Begriffen die einzelnen Ruten leichter unterscheiden könnte.
> 
> Ich weiss nämlich immernoch keinen nenneswerten Punkt der die Grundrute bei Aal einen wesentlichen Unterschied zur Hechtrute aufweist.
> ...



Die Aalrute ist bestimmt eine ~3m lange Gruntrue in der Teleskopausführung und mit ca. 5 Ringen ausgestattet, relativ weich im Spitzenteil das vielleicht auch noch farbig ist. Die Hechtrue ist bestimmt so eine 2 teilige Steckrute ca. 2,7m lang ausgestattet mit 6-8 Ringen und meist auch härter.


----------



## Anglero (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Abkürzung  der Ruten.*



Ein_Angler schrieb:


> Die Aalrute ist bestimmt eine ~3m lange Gruntrue in der Teleskopausführung und mit ca. 5 Ringen ausgestattet, relativ weich im Spitzenteil das vielleicht auch noch farbig ist. Die Hechtrue ist bestimmt so eine 2 teilige Steckrute ca. 2,7m lang ausgestattet mit 6-8 Ringen und meist auch härter.


 
Weder noch, nicht bei uns.


----------



## Ein_Angler (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Abkürzung  der Ruten.*



Anglero schrieb:


> Weder noch, nicht bei uns.




Bei uns in Krefeld gab es nicht mal ein Stahlvorfach das man für die Hecht- oder Barschrute verwenden konnte, und darüberhinaus musste man sollte diese auch komplett montieren, in anderen Städten soll man nur richtig zusammenstellen  können.


----------



## Anglero (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Abkürzung  der Ruten.*

Ich wollte ausdrücken, dass die von Dir gepostete Rutenkombination nicht mit der hiesigen (auch keiner anderen, mir bekannten) NRW-Prüfung übereinstimmt. Dein letztes Posting deutet ja auch an, dass es bei Euch nicht "regulär" zuging. Natürlich ist man nie dagegen gefeit, dass defekte Geräte und "verschwundenes" Zubehör durch Nichtidentisches ersetzt wird. 

Gruß,
Anglero


----------

